
Some doctors moving away from ventilators for virus patients - DoreenMichele
https://www.sfgate.com/news/medical/article/Some-doctors-moving-away-from-ventilators-for-15187546.php
======
TMWNN
I've heard it speculated that the thing to do may be to not put people on
ventilators, but give them blood transfusions.

Where I heard this:
[https://science.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=16122794&cid=59...](https://science.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=16122794&cid=59921250)
. Also [https://www.statnews.com/2020/04/08/doctors-say-
ventilators-...](https://www.statnews.com/2020/04/08/doctors-say-ventilators-
overused-for-covid-19/)

------
finphil
Somehow the link is not working for me. I found the article browsing SFGate,
good read.

~~~
DoreenMichele
I emailed the mods. It's been fixed.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Off topic, but: What's Covid doing (or going to do) to the homeless
population? If you're in a shelter, how do you do social distancing? And if
you're on the street, how do you social distance there?

I'm asking you because you have more understanding of the realities of
homelessness than anyone I know...

~~~
DoreenMichele
It's pretty bad, from what I gather.

Some shelters and soup kitchens have closed. Normal people can't find hand
sanitizer. Homeless people can't either and also frequently lack consistent
access to sinks and showers.

[https://streetlifesolutions.blogspot.com/2020/03/covid-19-an...](https://streetlifesolutions.blogspot.com/2020/03/covid-19-and-
impact-on-homeless.html)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/homeless/comments/fwn68c/i_dont_thi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/homeless/comments/fwn68c/i_dont_think_most_people_realize_how_screwed_we/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share)

~~~
redtexture
And a nightmare for prisons and nursing homes.

~~~
DoreenMichele
Yes. The headlines I've seen suggest nursing homes are seeing a lot of deaths.

